# Where's the Captain?



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Any updated news on when Captian Action will arrive?

RK


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Still waiting on final shipping info. From what I know, they are supposed to be done. We had been waiting on a final piece of packaging, and I believe they should be ready to ship any time. Thanks.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

When you say "ship" is it to be understood that the kits are soon to be leaving China?


RK


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I just saw pics of Cappy D's outstanding Captain Action buildups. He has pics of both the original Aurora version and the new Moebius version. Will both heads be included with the new kit?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

phrankenstign said:


> I just saw pics of Cappy D's outstanding Captain Action buildups. He has pics of both the original Aurora version and the new Moebius version. Will both heads be included with the new kit?


Both heads, both nameplates are included. Leaving China this week, coming direct to Florida. We expect at the end of the month. Longer than usual ship time due to small quantity.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the info Frank.


RK


----------

